# GameSpy wird eingestampft



## Spyke (16. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ihr habt ja sicher schon mit bekommen das GameSpy eingestampft wird.

Welche GameSpy spiele zoggt ihr so?

Ich zogge ja eigentlich nur noch hin und wieder Battlefield 1942.
Da könnte ich theoretisch GameSpy umgehen, da dort nur der MasterServer gestellt wird.
Blos die Frage wär, wer von den noch aktiven Spielern würde das machn (hinbekommen).


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich hab einige der Spiele auf der PS3 und die nutzen, soweit ich weiß auch die Gamespy-Architektur. Keine Ahnung ob da für einige Spiele noch neue Services gefunden werden. 
Am PC gibt es ja für einige Titel Ausweichmöglichkeiten.

Grüße


----------



## Clund (7. Juni 2014)

Moin,
manche Mods für BF2 wie Forgotten Hope oder Project Reality haben Workarounds, d.h. sie "simulieren" einen Gamespy Server: http://www.realitymod.com/
Project Reality kann ich jedem BF2 Fan nur wärmstens empfehlen! Das Gameplay und die Kommunikation ist einzigartig!
Clund


----------

